# Sunday Report Hopedale Louisiana



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sunday Report in Hopedale!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Greg Simmons called me Saturday night looking for last minute trip; He had an offshore trip booked that washed out. They were in town from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State><st1lace>Indiana</st1lace></st1:State> and wanted to fish so fish we did. Winds were a little stiff making things a little bouncy but doable. We worked the edges of the outer bays working the slow bite to build a box of fish. We found one good bite with trot on every couple of cast fore while but with little tide it faded fast. Chartreuse was the color of the day but no corks titeline letting it sink down to get the bites. Finished up fishing Bull Reds with dead shrimp on the bottom. Hooked up with 7 putting 3 in the boat before calling it a day<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">41 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3 Bull Reds<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Great to have you back Gene! Good report as always! Will give you a call tommorrow about March 9th.


----------

